# Carb Spacer L16



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys I seemed to have missplaced my carb spacer, can you guys tell me who might carry it and a part number. I have a stock hitachi carb


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats a good one bro. I do have a couple used spares in great condition. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks dude, I just ordered one from Nissan, 510realm.com guys told me they still carried them and suprisingly they did. It was like 8 bucks and some change.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*FYI*

Guys the part number at nissan is 16174-N0901 and is called a "Insulator Block". 

Now that I have it how do you guys install it? I notice that this has asbestos that looks like it serves as a seal or something. Do install it just like that with no sealant Or do I use sealeant with this also. I dont wanna leak!


----------

